# Frage zum Plattenspieler



## EGJSoldier (18. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir zwei Plattenspieler vom Typ: DJ-Tech USB-10. Ich habe schonmal irgendwo gesehen, dass man auch mit "leeren Schallplatten" Musik über den PC  auf den Plattenspieler spielen kann. Geht das wirklich Und wenn ja, wie? Was brauche ich dafür?

MfG
EGJSoldier


----------



## chmee (21. April 2010)

Probst Du grad den Aufstand? Irgend ne Witzposse?

(1) Ja, Du hast zwei USB-Plattenspieler.
(2) Zum Plattenschreiben muss man den Ton in den Rohling "schneiden", sowas hast Du nicht. 
(3) Stichwort Dubplate -> google <-
(4) DrDub LINK

mfg chmee


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. April 2010)

Moin,

möglicherweise meinst du ja etwas Anderes, "Timecode" .

Dazu benötigst du:
1. spezielle Vinyls, "timecoded vinyls"...das sind Platten welche deine Aktionen am TT wahrnehmen und weiterleiten
2. eine Software, welche mit diesen Daten etwas anfangen kann, bspw. http://www.virtualdj.com/presentations/mix_vinyl.html

Das Ergebnis wäre, dass du die 2 Timecode-Vinyls bemutzt wie echte Platten, deine Musik vom PC wird behandelt, als wäre sie auf der Platte.
Inwiefern das dem echten Plattenlegen vom Gefühl her entspricht, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.

Was für Plattenspieler du hast, spielt meines Wissens keine Rolle, es sollte mit jedem funktionieren....ein USB-TT wäre aber sicher vorteilhaft in Punkto Verbinden mit dem PC, denke ich.


----------



## sight011 (22. April 2010)

Chmee ich glaub auch eher das er das hier meint:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDetail.html?hk=WW4&insert=V0&WT.mc_id=Froog&productcode=303624

Esgibt verschiedene Anbieter, dieses ist ein sehr hochwertiges System von Native Instrument.

Damit verwandelst Du deine Mp3 Sammlung in dein Plattenkoffer und hast unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten!



> 1. spezielle Vinyls, "timecoded vinyls"...das sind Platten welche deine Aktionen am TT wahrnehmen und weiterleiten
> 2. eine Software, welche mit diesen Daten etwas anfangen kann, bspw. http://www.virtualdj.com/presentations/mix_vinyl.html



3. selbstverständliche eine kleine Digitale Box, die die Timecode Signale verarbeitet und zum Rechner bzw. der Software weiterleitet und verarbeitet .


Hier wird es von einem sehr komsichen Moderator auch nochmal erklärt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3a-XXNLPiw

--> Hierbei handelt es sich um Serato.

mfg A.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## chmee (22. April 2010)

Serato und Co kenn ich. Hab damit auch schon aufgelegt.. Aber 


> ..mit "leeren Schallplatten" Musik über den PC auf den Plattenspieler spielen kann..


hört sich einfach anders an..

(1) Sind die Platten nicht leer
und
(2) Auf den Plattenspieler spielen
ist auch eine sehr ungewöhnliche Aussage..

mfg chmee


----------

